# Recommend Me A Case Back Opener Please..?



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Could someone recommend me (for screw in type case backs) a case back opener please..?

I don't mind paying for a decent one but not mega expensive, but still well made though and won't damage the watch at all, if there is such a thing..

cheers


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Roy our host has them:-

Universal Watch Case Opener

A nice quality tool that will open most screw back watch

Price: Â£19.00

I have a similar one and they are fine for most jobs. 

Mike


----------

